# 99 Johnson 25 hp odd issue



## beanamid (Dec 13, 2015)

thanks in advance my new to me boat starts instantly and idles perfect but on the water today it ran great except a few times at wot it increased rpm and felt like it was not in gear so I'd back off the throttle about 1/2 way and bring it back up and it was fine again. It did this 4 or 5 times in 4 hours any ideas??? It's an electric start center console if that helps


----------



## Gervais (Nov 28, 2016)

beanamid said:


> thanks in advance my new to me boat starts instantly and idles perfect but on the water today it ran great except a few times at wot it increased rpm and felt like it was not in gear so I'd back off the throttle about 1/2 way and bring it back up and it was fine again. It did this 4 or 5 times in 4 hours any ideas??? It's an electric start center console if that helps


Just a guess but it could be your prop spinning on the rubber bushing it's pressed onto.


----------



## CodyW (Jan 26, 2016)

Either its cavitating or the prop is spinning on the hub. Getting a prop rehubbed is cheap, so thats where i would start.


----------



## beanamid (Dec 13, 2015)

Thanks


----------



## beanamid (Dec 13, 2015)

CodyW said:


> Either its cavitating or the prop is spinning on the hub. Getting a prop rehubbed is cheap, so thats where i would start.


 Cheap is great might just replace the prop and have this one redone as a spare it really only did this under a heavy load and made no noise to make me think that the clutch was slipping so I'm going to see what I can do but appreciate the help


----------



## beanamid (Dec 13, 2015)

Looks like the prop was slipping replaced it and issue vanished today and I picked up a bit 19mph prior to 21 same prop pitch 10by13 running well with 2 adults and gear 

Thanks for the help


----------



## CodyW (Jan 26, 2016)

beanamid said:


> Looks like the prop was slipping replaced it and issue vanished today and I picked up a bit 19mph prior to 21 same prop pitch 10by13 running well with 2 adults and gear
> 
> Thanks for the help


Good to know you're back on the water!


----------

